# Get you Captains License



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

I am trying to put together an OUPV (6 pack) course to start on 21 Oct. If you are interested please pm me. The course will be held at my school in Orange Texas. It costs 795.00 and wiil be held over 2 weeks at night and all full days on the jioning weekend.


----------

